# Pink moth with green eyes



## cpeay (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Trever1t (Jun 30, 2015)

that is a bit unusual, isn't it?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2015)

Moth goes punk?


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

Is this really a species, or did you have her apply make up?


----------



## cpeay (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## goooner (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice catch. I would drop the saturation in the green a tad.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 2, 2015)

Ooh cool colors and eyes.


----------

